# Desperate...advice needed on preventing the Constipation/Diarrhea cycle



## GenieG (Sep 21, 2005)

I don't know what to eat any more and am getting more and more stressed with being constipated for several days and all the painful, uncomfortable symptoms that it produces, then having slow hard to pass stools but getting some relief, then "D" hits big time leaving me shaky and weak. This all started about a year ago.(a few normal bathroom periods in between) because of lots of stress and anxiety due to some tragic happenings within the family...so... my diet was all over the place, irregular meals, poor sleeping, panic attacks, I was away from home a lot. Since returning home the stress and anxiety is still with me, my husband has health issues and is now suffering from depression. I was prescribed an anti- anxiety medicine, my Dr said I need to calm down and realize I can't fix everything for everyone. I am a worrier, big time. I only take the anxiety pill when I'm desperate, I don't like putting drugs into my body, my body seems to over react to prescribed meds. I know what to eat for "C" and for "D" but this alternate "C/D" has me completely at a loss. I take a daily probiotic, chia seeds and have always tried to eat right. and stay hydrated. I was diagnosed with IBS many years ago, "Spastic Colon" it was called then, it was the "D" type. After a bout of "D", I was usually "C" for a day or so and I would gradually introduce fiber, fruits, veggies, back into my diet..Stress and anxiety always seemed to be the "D" trigger then too.Any advice would be appreciated.

Thank you.


----------



## rmiller1985 (Sep 13, 2011)

Hi GenieG,

Definitely sounds like classic IBS-A.

It sounds like stress is a major factor, so looking into CBT or mindfulness meditation or some other form of non-pharmaceutical stress reduction would be a good step.

I also think that your description of your dietary approach may be a clue to the cycle. Perhaps there is something in the "fiber, fruits, veggies" that you introduce back into your diet each time that you are reacting to. For example, you're eating "normally," with an apple a day, and a bout of diarrhea occurs; you stop eating apples, and when the diarrhea is over you're somewhat constipated for a few days; a few days later, you start eating apples again; and a few days later, another bout of diarrhea. Perhaps it's been the apples all along.

You might consider a well-balanced, static diet for a few weeks: pick a bunch of foods that you think you tolerate well, and continue to eat them at the same meals and in the same amounts, regardless of whether you're experiencing diarrhea or constipation. If the cycle remains the same, at least you know that you're not inadvertently making things worse, and you can move on to another approach (elimination diet, diet change, food allergy/sensitivity testing, etc.).

Cheers,

Rich


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Often with alternating eating to control the constipation is the most important. Treating the diarrhea or eating as if you were going to continue to have diarrhea for a few days tends to be constipating.

The body eventually goes into "flush" mode when you get too backed up, so a lot of people find eating in away that prevents the backing up full time, helping your body get constipated again to avoid the diarrhea often only keeps the cycle going.


----------



## GenieG (Sep 21, 2005)

Thank you both for your input and advice on the alternating "C/D" that is causing me more anxiety and stress. What you both say is true, I follow a strict anti diarrhea diet for several days after a severe bout of "D" and then the "C" starts and I have to change my diet to get my bowels moving, if I go three days without a BM I can experience doubled over wrenching cramping, feeling like I have to "go" but nothing will come out, I have had to use suppositories, a few times, one time I even resorted to a fleet enema, I have even developed hemmorrhoids. My Dr told me the gut slows down with age and thought maybe an enzyme might be helpful. Now when I get "C" I take the hot lemon and honey drink first thing in the morning, before I eat anything, wait a 1/2 hour before I do eat or drink and usually it moves me within an hour but then often comes the "D . I do do relaxing exercises, deep breathing, etc but more and more I am becoming stressed about this alternating "C/D" problem, which isn't helping I'm sure. So what you both suggest is that I try eating a more balanced diet like I'm used to, even if it causes the "D/C" cycle to continue for a while and hopefully my gut will get out of the "C/D" mode.. I never take medicine to stop the "D" just do the diet, nor have I resorted to laxatives when having the "C", just change my diet. I guess I have nothing to lose doing what you say, I will try it, as apprehensive as I am!

I appreciate very much you both answering my request for help.


----------



## TVgirl (Sep 16, 2009)

Got to keep thing moving. Sounds like you back up, you get alot of stool backed up behind the constipated stool, then when the plug goes your body just wants to rid the back up and it turns to diarrhea. What helps is water and lots of it. Can take metamucil also. 1 tbs and 10 cups water throughout day. Also smaller meals vs big ones. Eat regular, stay in a routine.


----------



## GenieG (Sep 21, 2005)

Thank you TVgirl

Actually when I first was diagnosed with IBS-D, my G.I Dr, advised me to take Metamucil daily, I tried it but switched to Citrucel as it was less gassy and I didn't get as bloated,.I took the Citrucel for quite a while and it did stabilize me. I've thought about starting it again but I'm afraid of the swallowing thing, I've always had a problem swallowing certain things, pills definately, my gag reflex is easily set off, it's worsened with age. Maybe I could start off with say 1 tsp in a glass of water, and work up to more? I do try to drink a lot of water, admittedly when the "D" hits I don't drink as much, afraid of worsening it. What's so scary about this whole IBS thing is, it tends to take over your life and it's all you seem to be focusing on, what should I eat, will this cause "D or C", etc, etc. Through the years... in between some horrific flares, I've been fortunate to enjoy long periods of actual normality when I could eat and drink what I wanted without any bad effects. My state of mind seems to be a big factor in it all I'm afraid, so obviously the heartache, emotional upset and worry I've experienced over the past year is a big contributor to what I'm going through now.

Thank you


----------



## Reed (Jul 13, 2013)

I can tell you what I've done but don't know if it will be a fit for you. It certainly seems that we all have some things in common and then a whole lot of different triggers.

Like you, I have IBS A.

Stress is my absolute #1 trigger. To help moderate stress, I've realized I need to create a lifestyle that is as stress free as possible. I avoid watching the news or scary movies. I watch/read things that inspire me, make me laugh and help me smile. I work with good people and if I have a problem with someone, I speak with them respectfully but drawing firm boundaries. I meditate every day and also soak in a hot bath as often as needed. And I try to approach as much as I can with a sense of humor.

It can't be a surface thing, though. My gut seems to know when I'm lying to it! So I genuinely need to chill. If I have to research something to prevent worrying, I do that. If I need to talk to someone, fine. A lot of it is checking in to see what I feel I need to do to release the worrying.

Beyond that, if I have anything cold, I get really painful cramping and diarrhea. And it's not helpful diarrhea either because I feel like hell after-wards.

Gassy veggies are out - onions, cabbage, etc. But I do try to eat lots of veggies - asparagus, green beans, peas, beets, etc.

Fruits are pretty much out. They're hit and miss in terms of my stomach but they seem to trigger either c or d.

No wheat, no dairy, no gluten or corn. Those are all MAJOR triggers for me.

And I need to drink a LOT of water.

I used to take tons of immodium during the d part so I could do my life but wound up in the ER because I was full of crap. Literally.

Now I take 1 - 2 Colace each night during the c part and it seems to help.

I generally don't like to move around much for fear of pain. I've found that to be ineffective. I get more cramping. So I try to stretch and, when I can, do yoga.

I also try to envision food as nourishing my body rather than aggravating it. Sounds weird, but it helps me feel less miserable. And I try to find ways to make the few things I can eat yummier with herbs or different cooking techniques.

When I beat up on myself for having IBS it gets worse. When I think, "My body is telling me something. I need to listen" I feel better.

That said, I do get really aggravated and annoyed with IBS as I'm sure you've seen on the boards!


----------



## windemere (Sep 25, 2011)

Im dealing with what you described. Last night i couldnt sleep because of painful gas and bloating from constipation. I had a small hard to pass stool earlier today then all of a sudden the urgent D started. I had a small accident whilst trying to make it to the bathroom. Luckily im home today so it wasnt too devastating. Just depressing. This started happening to me a few years ago after the traumatic passing of my grandmother who raised me and i saw as my mom and best friend. My mother is also a very bad alcoholic and i feel responsible for her but cant help her. Its very stressful. I know what youre feeling. I too was put on anti anxiety meds. I hope you get to feeling better. Its an awful cycle


----------



## GenieG (Sep 21, 2005)

It really does suck...today is a "C" day...not good! I have the feeling to "go" but can't, obviously backed up, feeling very miserable and uncomfortable. I've drank about 3/4 of a gallon of water, hot herbal teas, high fiber cereal for Breakfast with orange juice, a cup of coffee, nothing...it's not for want of trying. As much as I need to go, I am also dreading the aftermath of a violent "D" episode. I've been keeping myself very busy trying to take my mind of my gut but it always there. I do appreciate all of your feedback, I am so sorry so many of you are also going through it. Last evening I started to eat a more normal diet which was suggested by a couple of you, for lunch today, low fat yogurt with granola and an apple, never was a big lunch eater. My husband suggested I take a stool softener, he has to take them when he takes h is pain medicine. I've never taken one and am somewhat afraid of getting explosive "D" which happened one time when I took MOM. I really don't know what to do, it's making me over-anxious and very tense.

Thanks so much all of you for listening and for sharing your sad story of this condition, I hate feeling sorry for myself there are so many out there with worse than this to contend with. I wish you all well, and hope you'll feel better soon...


----------



## DAD (Jun 12, 2009)

Stress and trauma can also create allergies to foods and other things so it is always vital for best health to live as stress-free or stress-minimal as possible. . . use stress-reducing exercises and changes in lifestyle if possible. . . you have to decide for yourself!

Also read the book by Devi Nambrudipad titled "Say Goodbye to Illness" and learn how to test yourself or with another via MRT (muscle reaction testing) for allergies that could be hurting you, especially foods before you eat them. If you show a reaction, you can avoid the allergen or treat for it to actually eliminate the allergy to it so you can probably eat it without a reaction to it. This is a non-invasive, holistic, and kinesiological method and is successful for many people in pinpointing and eliminating allergies. We've used this procedure well over 10 years and it's been very successful for me.

If you can't find relief from stress triggered IBS and allergies (most of time very related) any other way, learn this method well and you should find it eases your problems if not eliminate them . . . and so important to also reduce your stress to a very manageable level.

DAD


----------



## TVgirl (Sep 16, 2009)

You sound soooooo much like me. Metamucil gas will settle once you get used to it. Start small like you said thrn work your way up. I have to get going with this again too because i am all messed up again. Same symptoms as you.

Have you tried cutting wheat?

I tested negative for celiac but when i cut wheat i am much more regular. I think its very constipating for me like sticky dough trying to make irs way through.

I am going to try that again. Just got to keep up with it. I get lazy then quit and then i am sick all over again.


----------



## TVgirl (Sep 16, 2009)

When trying to eat low fat do not make a drastic change. I found that made me sick because i think my gallbladder was then over producing and bile very irritating.

Make gradual changes with whatever you do. Our guts are highly sensitive and cant handle drastic changes. Need to go slow.

When switching to a healthier diet one piece of advice i got was slowly introduce more good things. Focus on that and you find the bad things you will just naturally eat less of.


----------



## TVgirl (Sep 16, 2009)

Aso want to add, you say that on your d days you drink less because you dont want to add to it. I do that too but i honestly think we shouldnt do that.

Eventually our bodies will get used to it. If we roller coaster our water intake then i believe it will rollercoaster our guts too. Stay consistent even if the d hits. The d will pass. If we want our guts in routine we need to continue eating and drinking in routine.

Just my own personal thoughts.
I am going to try that.


----------



## GenieG (Sep 21, 2005)

Thank you again TVGirl for your posts.
The last couple of days I've gone back to eating foods I normally eat, drinking OJ, coffee and tea and lots of water. I've been able to have a few BM's ...some straining needed,incomplete evacuation,have that backed up feeling.So I plan to get some Metamucil tomorrow and start gradual with it, after all the years of suffering with IBS-D, I have become an expert at "gradual"! Is Metamucil more effective than the Citrucel? My cereal of choice is Oatmeal, I drink unsweetened Almond milk not regular milk. I do eat Wheat cereals, when I'm not in a "D" flare. Allergies run throughout my family, Asthma, Exzema, I have severe sinus allergies. I've always cooked and eaten low fat, since childhood many high fat foods would upset my stomach so I've always avoided them.
I'm afraid my husband's poor health coupled with severe depression is the main cause of my stress, it's so hard to see someone you love suffer so and that no matter how hard you try, there's no way to make things better for him. I try to be upbeat and focused for his sake as well as my own but it's not so easy. I just don't understand why my symptoms became IBS-A from "D", my Dr said age does slow the gut down. Your symptoms do sound very much like mine and you have my sympathy.One way I can get relief from the bloating and cramping other than the use of a heating pad, is to have a long soak in the tub, I'm fortunate to have a jacuzzi and it's a big help, it relaxes me a lot. Hope to hear you are feeling better


----------



## TVgirl (Sep 16, 2009)

Ah yes jacuzzis are great. I have an uninstalled one in my garage :-( !! But i have a nice deep soaker. Very nice on the tummy. I am mot sure about metamucil vs citrucel but i have tried both and had better luck with metamucil so not to sure. Guess u just got to try both and see.


----------



## SarahLund (Aug 16, 2010)

If you can tolerate bread, or pizza, then they're pretty good at keeping the colon dry, or soaking up excess water, because bread acts like a sponge. Cake can also do this. So any of those foods can help prevent diahorrea. To avoid constipation, you might want to eat light foods. Nothing bulky. We hardly need bulk when we're constipated, because we've already got enough food trying to push through us as it is. I've only tried drinking two more extra drinks than i used to, and it has helped.


----------



## GenieG (Sep 21, 2005)

I've been away from home for a week visiting family, the IBS-A cycle continued through the week causing more anxiety, I was more troubled with "C" so is it any wonder that upon getting home late and eating a late supper, I was awakened at 4:30am with explosive "D". So for breakfast, plain cream of rice, banana, chamomile tea. Usually after a bad "D" attack, I eat safe foods for a couple of days to avoid another attack, then gradually introduce a normal eating pattern, it used to work in the past, I'd become "regular" but not now, I become constipated again, of course I am dealing with lots more ongoing stress in my life now, do not want to rely on the anti-anxiety meds. prescribed.
I do appreciate all the input, thank you.


----------



## TVgirl (Sep 16, 2009)

I have been looking into PGX. It is a "super fiber" that is more absorbable than metamucil but still creates like a gel. you need to drink alot of water with it like metamucl. but I have been thinking about trying it. I wondering if anyone else has had success with PGX. It does suppresst he appetite somewhat too because it makes you feel fuller.

I have been reading the book blood sugar solution and it sounds like a book for people with diabetes but it is really about the body as a whole, when you are sick and unwell, perhaps overweight and feel like crap all the time. Dr. hymen talks about eating clean and staying away from sugar, flour and processed garbage. he has a program and quizzes on there to help you start an eating clean program. He recommends supplements and PGX is one of them.

I know for me, i not only have IBS-A but I also am tired all the time, get headaches, my skin is flaky and I am achy all over alot of the times....I thiink symptoms of having a "leaky gut" from having such a poor digestive system. anyways i am going to try it. I have already emptied out my cupboard of all garbage foods, things like campbells soups and stuff...gone !!! now just need to stock up on good stuff and plan.

I am 1 week into drinking 10-11 glasses of water a day and it has kept me going every day, reduced my bloating but I am kind of on the loose side. Not crazy running to the bathroom loose, but some cramps and looseness in morning especially and sometimes later in day. Like today I didn't feel so great, my girls wanted to take them to movie but I didn't feel safe to go today.

one other time I did the lots of water thing, I did it along side cutting gluten. I was normal. That is the only time I have been normal with IBS. then one day i had a blow out after a month and it was after going to a restaurant and then I just gave up. I don't know why...so dumb. I was doing good. I have to get back to taht.

anyways I am just rambling.


----------



## GenieG (Sep 21, 2005)

Another night of poor sleep due to severe cramping and bloat and the need to go but couldn't. I get so anxious and I guess this isn't helping to move stuff along. I drink fluids constantly through the day and during the night when I am awakened from thjis. I have been eating lots of fiber, started taking the Chia seeds again which are high in fiber and forms a gel also supposed to help lubricate the colon, veggies, etc. I'm wondering if I should start using glycerin suppositories, for when I am able to "go" the stool at first is hard and dry, often pellet like, so sorry for this rather lurid description but I know many of you are having similiar problems and will understand the stress and worry it all brings. I just don't know what to do any more!

TVGirl, I'm sorry to hear you too are still struggling , changing diet, etc., it is especially difficult when one has a young family to take care of, I remember well, many very difficult episodes when my chidren were young. A grownup daughter and son of mine are also dealing with IBS, another daughter and son are free of it, go figure! Again, thanks all of you for your support.


----------

